# Bio media



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Need to set up a couple of hob filters, what is the bio media of choice? or what works the best? I was leaning to these course ones, are they called quartz balls?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Those look like the eheim ones. I run 4 ot 5 different kinds in my African tank. I have no idea which ones work the best. I think all the major companies put alot of research into bio media so you cant go wrong either way. Ive heard good things about Seachem Matrix and the Eheim ones.

Heres a link
Eheim EHFI Substrat PRO Filter Media - 1 Litre


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah those look like the Eheim coco puffs. I use Matrix too and it works well. In my sump I'm going to try Marine Pure ceramic spheres. Kinda like golf balls made of bio material.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I like those eheim. They are great. You can also use cermic ring, seachem, they all work good.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I replaced all the bio in my eheim with seachem matrix and it does an awesome job. Is it noticeably better than the eheim bio media? I can't comment..


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I just started using seachem purigen in my filters and I have to say it was the best money I have ever spent. I can't compare it to matrix though as I have never tried it but over aquaclear media its a hands down winner.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Sidius said:


> I replaced all the bio in my eheim with seachem matrix and it does an awesome job. Is it noticeably better than the eheim bio media? I can't comment..


Pretty hard to figure if one works better than the other unless you can run lab tests. With eheim, they recommend replacing their biomedia on a regular basis because the pores become clogged with organics. When clogged, it reduces the amount of nitrifying bacteria it can hold. I've never noticed any difference, but maybe even when clogged, it's still good enough for my tanks. With seachem, they claim it never needs replacing because the pores are not easily clogged, just a rinse when you're servicing your filter and you're good to go. Also, they claim the ability to remove nitrates from your water.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I use the fluval ceramic ones. I have them in canisters and in my hob ac filters. I feel they have ample surface area with the hole thru the middle to hold the good stuff in without clogging.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have matrix and the sintered glass from ehiem and I like them both. The matrix allows also anerotic bacteriato grow. I also use the fluval ceramic but they are a bit more bulky and not as porous. My gut feeling is that it does not really matter that much which brand you use as long as you have enough of them. I beliee it is best you have oxygenated water passing through them slowly for good biofiltration.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I hear some good things about seachem purigen, is it as good as advertised? And is it simliar to Aquaclears Biomax?


This is what I am thinking of using....
Sponge base
ehiem balls or Seachem matrix
Seachem Purigen
Floss to top it off.

Feel free to advise differently or say if its overkill.


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

I find purigen to be like floss in making the water crystal so you may not need it.



TigerOscar said:


> I hear some good things about seachem purigen, is it as good as advertised? And is it simliar to Aquaclears Biomax?
> 
> This is what I am thinking of using....
> Sponge base
> ...


Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> I hear some good things about seachem purigen, is it as good as advertised? And is it simliar to Aquaclears Biomax?
> 
> This is what I am thinking of using....
> Sponge base
> ...


I use Purigen in most of my tanks, I use it to remove impurities and for water clarity - but it is not biomedia, though it probably can hold some nitrifying bacteria. When you need to regenerate the Purigen in bleach - what will happen to your nitrifying bacteria?

Are these for Aquaclear HOB's? Water will flow from bottom to top and I would stack in this order - I would go sponge base, floss (if you want to use it), Purigen, biomedia of choice. You want your floss before your biomedia and Purigen for a couple of reasons. To filter out the larger particles before it has a chance to gum up your biomedia & Purigen, your water flow will probably push out your floss because there's nothing to hold it down. Purigen is pretty light, so it may float unless you weigh it down with the biomedia - YMMV. Only problem with stacking so much media is that it will restrict flow and you may need to service it more often.


----------

